# Deadpool 3: Ryan Reynolds kündigt Hugh Jackman als Wolverine an



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Deadpool 3: Ryan Reynolds kündigt Hugh Jackman als Wolverine an* gefragt.

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Deadpool 3: Ryan Reynolds kündigt Hugh Jackman als Wolverine an*


----------



## LastManStanding (1. Oktober 2022)

Erst 2024...*stellt euch hier einen Weinenden Emoji vor*...*verdammt warum gibt es hier keinen Weinenden emoji...-erbärmlich, das ist der Wichtigste Smile auf der Welt*


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2022)

Auf diese Marvel-Comicverfilmung freue ich mich neben den Guardians 3 am meisten.  

Aber vorher gucke ich noch "Black Adam" aus dem DC Universum.


----------



## Bandicoot (1. Oktober 2022)

Hast bock noch  mal Wolverine zu spielen, na klar warum nicht....
Achso zwecks  da

_Erst 2024 i.A. LastManStanding _


----------



## Bloodrock (1. Oktober 2022)

Diesmal aber wirklich das allerletzte mal und so weil voll anstrengend in dem Alter...wie schon die letzten 15 Jahre

Ach Hugh....kriegst halt sonst keine Rollen.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Oktober 2022)

Bloodrock schrieb:


> Ach Hugh....kriegst halt sonst keine Rollen.



Ist eventuell ähnlich, wie mit Adam West, da glauben auch viele, er wär nur Batman, aber wenn man die Filmographie ansieht, dann kommt da wesentlich mehr.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2022)

Bloodrock schrieb:


> Ach Hugh....kriegst halt sonst keine Rollen.


Quatsch! Guck dir mal seine Filmografie an.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Oktober 2022)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Hast bock noch  mal Wolverine zu spielen, na klar warum nicht....
> Achso zwecks  da
> 
> _Erst 2024 i.A. LastManStanding _


...wird nicht angezeigt bei mir... verdammte Günslingswirtschaft...^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2022)

Ob es da einen (Marketing-)Zusammenhang gibt mit dem Wolverine Game, welches auch ca. 2024 rauskommen soll🤔
In letzter Zeit liest man ja sehr viel, wie es extrem verkaufsfördernde Synergie Effekte zwischen Games und Live Action Filmen/Serien gibt (Siehe Cyberpunk 2077 & Edgerunner, The Last of Us Remake & Serie).


----------

